# CRUZINLOW VS REGALISTIC



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well REGALISTIC pm ed me and asked if i wanted to have a caddy build-off with the caddy he sent me for the christmas exchange and this build off is just for fun, it starts today and will end FEBRUARY 29th 

well heres my caddy... :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

lucky...... i wanna get on of those!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lets have some fun and let the building begin


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is wat i plan on building.... ROLLERZ ONLY(GAMEOVER):biggrin: :0


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

holy crap that looks like a lot of work!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yup.. but it will happen


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

AWREADY Mayne!!!!!! Dats tha old version C-LOW. wen u get done doin that one , do tha latest version bro!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

TRANSFORMERSssssssssssssss


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 17 2008, 02:04 PM~9719533
> *AWREADY Mayne!!!!!!  Dats tha old version C-LOW. wen u get done doin that one , do tha latest version bro!
> *


 i am doing the latest version bro....those pics are just for refrence on where i should cut the car :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

AWWWW . Im doin tha same car Lol!!!!!!! R u gonna do all tha Rollerz Champz? Cuz we might be on tha same shit..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo do ya got a pic of the top of the roof i couldnt find one but manny said he would see if he has one.. but yeah im gonna be doing probably the same rides ur working on LOL :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Pm bro! Dnt wanna whore this page up on sum else besides this build off! GOOD LUCK TO THA BOTH OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanx bro will do


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 17 2008, 04:46 PM~9719396
> *this is wat i plan on building.... ROLLERZ ONLY(GAMEOVER):biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!!!!!!..... you got your work cut out for ya. i better come strong on this build.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

good luck holmez..this will be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

good luck to both


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 17 2008, 03:48 PM~9720290
> *good luck to both
> *


.
x 2 that Game Over ain't no joke


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I CAN DO LA MANOSA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I CAN DO LA MANOSA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

good luck both you guys.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2008, 01:00 PM~9720389
> *I CAN DO LA MANOSA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2008, 04:00 PM~9720389
> *I CAN DO MANUELA
> *


:0 :rofl:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

good luck to the both of you..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homiez, may the best men LOL win :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Good luck guys

I will definitly be watching how this one goes...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Where is Regals entry??? Did I miss it? :dunno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

sorry guys i still need tp upload. the photos of the kit


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

alright heres mine


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Any Progress fellas?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nope i spent the last to nights cleaning my workshop. but should be good too go tonight


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i started on some of the body mods :biggrin: but it seems to be comin along i will post pics once im at the primer stage, hopfully soon :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 22 2008, 11:18 AM~9754720
> *i started on some of the body mods :biggrin:  but it seems to be comin along i will post pics once im at the primer stage, hopfully soon :thumbsup:
> *


naw homie we want too see yor mistakes ,b4 you fix them and primer it :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck on this build


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 18 2008, 07:00 AM~9725675
> *Good luck guys
> 
> I will definitly be watching how this one goes...
> *


X2 

I'LL BE WATCHING TOO


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got a little progress done last night but still lots to do 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NICE BRO!!!! I got more pics if u need em C-Low.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin good so far


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just send them bro it dosent hurt to have more :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Check ur Box bro!!!!!! Indio gonna send more pics bro, wen he does i forward em to you!!


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

updates????


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Holy sheet that is cool


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ill have some pics for the homies tomorrow this shit is sick i tell ya, ill be up late to nite working on some putty and sanding so yeah thats were im at right now homies :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 31 2008, 11:17 PM~9838355
> *ill have some pics for the homies tomorrow this shit is sick i tell ya, ill be up late to nite working on some putty and sanding  so yeah thats were im at right now homies :biggrin:
> *


tight tight cant wait to see it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck tomarrow. pics today. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :tongue: not today homie gotzta make sure it looks all good first :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 23 2008, 01:13 PM~9765694
> *got a little progress done last night but still lots to do
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good homie.. i am waiting on a package of goodies to arrive. so my progress is slow at the moment


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 1 2008, 10:30 AM~9840125
> *lookin good homie.. i am waiting on a package of goodies to arrive.  so my progress is slow at the moment
> *


yea yea mmmmmmm hhmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well you all want some updates well here you are,got everything hinged up and most of the body mods done just about ready for primer homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn C-Low!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 nice work bro ...caddy looks sick!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies, just wait till it has the paint work done :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Seen cruzinlow's caddy today SICK man just off the hook... once again nice to meet ya homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

same here bro it was awesome that you T-JAY, AND JORDAN were able to comeout to Edmonton today bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks really really good, i dont come in here much, but I dont think you guys are given enough credit on your skills and patients, so on behalf of the rest of the dudes on here :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 2 2008, 11:48 PM~9852937
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Damn C-Low!!!!!
> *


Damn bro that is badass  :worship:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

dont forget the jambs.....looks sick though


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I just met Don last night for the first time and seen this caddy first hand!!!  

I got some pictures I will share with of course don's permission but you guy's will have to wait... I forgot my camera in Jordans truck so when I get it back I'll load em up...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx to all the homies for the compliments ill post more once i finish up the door jambs and the custom dash and center console .....T-Jay go ahead and post those pics that you took bro ,yours to use at your own descresion :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Cruz ! VERY NICE WORK ! Shit is lookin pretty dope ! Can't wait to see you start painting it and then do your interior work on it !


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx MINI ... i cant wait to start painting my self, even getting this far im getting excited bro LOL, and the interior is gonna be sometihng else i tell ya...( straight crazyness) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work cruizin........ very nice work !


and where is my homie regal at?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx bro 

but i couldnt tell ya holmez,but he will be around :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

hey don that caddy is bad ass !! seein it in person was worth the 3 hour drive up


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

hey don that caddy is bad ass !! seein it in person was worth the 3 hour drive up


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lookin' good.... I dont understand why car builders go to that extent of building undriveable cars, as a model car it looks tight, but Im not to big on the real deal.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Cadi's looking good... nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 4 2008, 10:23 AM~9861199
> *Cadi's looking good... nice work :thumbsup:
> *


*tight avitar !!!*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

wow... i better get busy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 4 2008, 01:22 PM~9862393
> *wow... i better get busy
> *


tight name !!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here are some more photo's of Don's Caddy... Kick ass work bro keep it up.!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick...... uffin: uffin:


----------



## NesSmith (Jan 16, 2008)

CRUZIN, I BELIEVE THE WORDS FOR REGAL AT THIS POINT ARE 
"GAME OVER"


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well homies heres a little more for ya got the dash and center console done and the door jambs r well on there way :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just smoking bro!!! Amazing work I really hope you can make it down with some of your builds for W.O.W


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NesSmith_@Feb 5 2008, 12:07 AM~9867684
> *CRUZIN, I BELIEVE THE WORDS FOR REGAL AT THIS POINT ARE
> "GAME OVER"
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats some funny shit holmez but its just mean LOLOLOL


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn cuzin low thats the most bad ass caddy on lay it low!!! 

Please PM me id like to talk about it!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 5 2008, 12:17 AM~9867723
> *Just smoking bro!!! Amazing work I really hope you can make it down with some of your builds for W.O.W
> *


yo me and the wife and kids are gonna come down you just have 2 let me know the exact date and shit, bro pm it 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice wrok bro! Caddys tight! :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 03:00 AM~9867652
> *sick......  uffin:  uffin:
> *


x2 yea... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

lookin sweet C-Low! damn that mutha is lookin like tha real Game Over!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

CADIS LOOKIN GOOD CRIZINLOW NICE DEATIAL ON THAT SHIT TO !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that caddy is goin to be crazy big homie

very nice work


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 5 2008, 03:19 AM~9867727
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats some funny shit holmez but its just mean LOLOLOL
> *


BUT GOD DAMN... HE MAY BE RIGHT LOL... MY BUILDS MORE OF A TRADITIONAL RIDE... I HAVE MADE SOME PROGRESS IN THE PAST COUPLE NIGHT AND I JUST BOUGHT A NEW CAMERA SO I SHOULD GET SOME PROGRESS PICS UP SOON..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx for the comments from all of ya homies,its very much appreciated :biggrin: ...and REGAL homie cant wait to see what you got so far bro , even if it aint as drastic as mine its probably gonna be a clean build non the less bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Cruzin you are smoking throught this without even stressing looks damn good homie


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

that caddy is fuckin sick cruzinlow.............i have to give u 2 thumbsup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that dash is lookin pretty bad ass man !!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah homiez thanx ,...right now im gonna go primer this thang its paint time so if i dont update the tread in the next day or so its because something crazy is about to come :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn cruzinlow !!!
between you and project59 you guys up there in canada dont fuckin play !!!
this is really sweet piece you got goin on !!!
cant wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanx bro i cant wait its done myself, im also getting excited to see it finished :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey c-low caddy looks sick ass fuck keep it up bro can't wait to see done 
:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 5 2008, 05:21 PM~9871440
> *damn cruzinlow !!!
> between you and project59 you guys up there in canada dont fuckin play !!!
> this is really sweet piece you got goin on !!!
> ...


 :cheesy: Thanks for the compliment man!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 5 2008, 01:21 PM~9871440
> *damn cruzinlow !!!
> between you and project59 you guys up there in canada dont fuckin play !!!
> this is really sweet piece you got goin on !!!
> ...


 :werd: the whole C.M.B.I. :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:cheesy: fuck ya thanx ROLLIN ur the man bro :biggrin: 

well the caddy will be ready for some base color photos in about an hour or so homies :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 5 2008, 10:39 PM~9874907
> *hno:  hno:
> *



:0 :0 X2


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

cant wait to see this paintjob homie gunna be off the hook


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh boy :0 Caddy looks SICK!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanks homies...i appreciate all the compliments from all the homies :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

here they are just basecoat though, more to come homies :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

SoOoOoOoOo.........wheres regal ? he hasent said a word????


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookin good C-Low! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 6 2008, 03:32 PM~9878417
> *Lookin good C-Low! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !!!!!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

damn !!!! this thing is looking sickkkkkk!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

DAMN, a lil color on it makes it looook that much wilder


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great man :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies right now im doing more of the paint work PATTERNS!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean Caddy!!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

That looks sick bro hats of to you :thumbsup: 


How are you gonna make the little pesco pumps?

I wanna see those


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

it will be a tough one to do the pumps but ill build them :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

holy shit that thing is going to br
SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 6 2008, 04:17 PM~9879569
> *thanx homies right now im doing more of the paint work PATTERNS!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


wife aint kickin ure ass yet for paintin inside? haha just buggin homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ssshhhhh u aint supposed 2 tell any one LOL...J/K shes actually likin this build because she seen all the pics of game over that i have and thinks its got nice colors on it, so shes with me on this one :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie....




> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 6 2008, 10:16 AM~9878339
> *here they are just basecoat though, more to come homies :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that dash is killer i love it!


lookin bad ass homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies i got alot done on the paint but i dont want to post any pics till the paint is just about done :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN MAN U JUST BLEW MINE OUT OF THE WATER AND TURNED IT INTO LITTLE SCRAP PIECES


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

what paint ya using ????


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im using all model master paint Homie :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres a sneek peek at wats goin on with GAMEOVER :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 8 2008, 02:34 AM~9893321
> *heres a sneek peek at wats goin on with GAMEOVER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK!!!!!!

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

damn right GAME OVER! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 8 2008, 02:58 AM~9893351
> *FUCK!!!!!!
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> ...


thanx dawg but we still havent seen REGALISTICS yet :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

holy shit i never seen that done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well i guess theres always room to be the first,..thanx homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 8 2008, 03:02 AM~9893353
> *thanx dawg but we still havent seen REGALISTICS yet :biggrin:
> *



true true........never count him out I guess. :biggrin: 


its fuckin badass tho! NICE WORK! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo homies heres the hood :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Hell yeah bro that shit looks awsome!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn C-Low thats killin em bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

WHOLY SHEEEEIT !!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I'm just lurkin, but your doin a SICK job on this one. I wish I had the time and patience to do this shit...

Where's Regal??? Is he bein sneaky with this build???

Keep up to good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's amazing homie!!!! If I were Regal I'd be in hideing too... :roflmao: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:wow: THATS CRAZY BRO


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

nice work man :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

aint hiding lol.... just need to get some picks uploladed.. there coming


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 

BAD ASSSSSS!!!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin sick keep it up


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanks homies ill have more pics for ya later tonight, this car is off the mutherfuckin chain, this is probabley the craziest build that ive done to this day :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 8 2008, 11:48 AM~9895107
> *aint hiding lol.... just need to get some picks uploladed.. there coming
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

no lie ur probably going to kick off dose mags bro they'll want that thing on there covers and they'll probably bug da hell out of u till it is on there covers


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

here comes more pics homies just give me a second :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

COMON WAITIN, its been more than a second


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres the pics there is still alot of work to do on the paint work but this is where im at right now and yeah those are the rims that im gonna use i just have to paint them to match :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 8 2008, 11:26 PM~9900060
> *heres the pics there is still alot of work to do on the paint work but this is where im at right now and yeah those are the rims that im gonna use i just have to paint them to match :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



MUKAHIIIII!!!!! Wit Jenelle Indacusta Dahoiy Wit da Hotdog.... :cheesy:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SHEEEEIT!!!!!! DAMN FUCK THATS HOT !!!!!

I agree with Tjay Wit Jenelle Indacusta Dahoiy Wit da Hotdog....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

nice!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks great! gonna look nice under clear


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah that shit will look bad ass once i finish the paint work and clear the shit out of it.............THANK YOU ALL FOR THE COMMENTS :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2008, 10:26 PM~9900063
> *MUKAHIIIII!!!!! Wit Jenelle Indacusta Dahoiy Wit da Hotdog.... :cheesy:
> *


thats some funny shit right dur :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam homie...DAM !!


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

holy shit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats so awesome!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2008, 07:26 PM~9900063
> *MUKAHIIIII!!!!! Wit Jenelle Indacusta Dahoiy Wit da Hotdog.... :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: something about a hot dog? :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 11:36 PM~9900146
> *:dunno: something about a hot dog? :dunno:
> *


_Wit Jenelle Indacusta Dahoiy Wit da Hotdog_ :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot dogs r good, only with mustard LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

what did Jenelle did with the hot dog and why aint there pics.......


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 8 2008, 10:39 PM~9900170
> *what did  Jenelle did with the hot dog and why aint there pics.......
> *


WTF you thinkin about bro :roflmao: :roflmao: thats crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No pics cause it didn't happen!!!! :dunno:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 8 2008, 11:41 PM~9900186
> *WTF you thinkin about bro :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats crazy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you all know you were thinkin of it, but i was the only one that would coment on it :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

holy shit!!! this caddy is amazing!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

once again shes so pretty :biggrin: 













































[/quote]


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

and i would also like to thank DAVE (MINIDREAMS) once again for the gel pens, they really come in handy  :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn i cant tell u whats going through my head now im for a lost of words that thing is great and i should just quit with mine already its dead gone and buried


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

GOT DAMMIT I QUIT ,I CANT WORK LIKE THIS ,SHIT IS TOO FUKIN PRETY I KEEP CREAMING ON MY WORK BENCH , :biggrin:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo homies thanx for the comments :biggrin: DADE calmdown and get a hold of yourself it will be ok bro LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Cruzin, but where is Regal


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Feb 9 2008, 06:47 PM~9904305
> *Badass Cruzin, but where is Regal
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx homies and i couldnt tell ya where he be at :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukk...... no messing around there.....




> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 8 2008, 07:44 PM~9900226
> *once again shes so pretty :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats crazy dogg


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I hope you got this thing down here for W.O.W man!!!! I can't wait to see this in person.... You get a chance to talk to homie with the wheel lugs???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 9 2008, 08:02 PM~9903989
> *yo homies thanx for the comments  :biggrin:  DADE calmdown and get a hold of yourself it will be ok bro LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


i kno ...i kno it will be ok ,i got a sexy project going on now ,its a benz


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Feb 9 2008, 07:18 PM~9903756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i got a little more done and be posting pics in a bit homies :biggrin: 

thnx for all compliments homies.....and TYHODGE if you want to whore shit up in this topic and aint got a damn thing to say stay the fuck out :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks great man. Post some more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 9 2008, 11:02 PM~9905275
> *thats crazy dogg
> *


x2 i wish i had skills like that :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 10 2008, 07:42 PM~9911470
> *looks great man.  Post some more pics.    :cheesy:
> *


X 1000


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

DAM HOMIE I DON'T KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS ONE. THAT CADILLAC IS CLEAN AS FUCK. :0


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 10 2008, 05:02 PM~9910330
> *i got a little more done and be posting pics in a bit homies :biggrin:
> 
> thnx for all compliments homies.....and TYHODGE if you want to whore shit up in this topic and aint got a damn thing to say stay the fuck out :angry:
> *


?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 11 2008, 01:40 AM~9914437
> *?
> *



you know how them cunooks are. They get to smokin that good green and forget about shit. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn thats bad ass


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

More Pics!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 thats comin out clean bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im lovein this whip homie.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

alright here some long awaited progress pics from my caddy called "NOT YET".....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 11 2008, 12:53 PM~9915934
> *alright here some long awaited progress pics from my caddy called "NOT YET".....
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah now WE got 2 caddys up in this tread homie welcome backLOL J/K.... 
yo the ride looks clean homie i like the color choice you went with :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice work regalistic .............


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

YO THANX FOR ALL THE COMMENTS FROM EVERYONE well homies heres some more of the paint work that needed to be done and got delt with LOL:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn man that thing is fuckin serious

great work!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 11 2008, 01:50 PM~9916996
> *damn man that thing is fuckin serious
> 
> great work!!!!
> *


JUST A LIL BIT :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

damn tha Car get better and Better C-LOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 11 2008, 12:50 PM~9916996
> *damn man that thing is fuckin serious
> 
> great work!!!!
> *


:wow: x-2


NICE CADDY TOO REGALISTIC :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies im printing out my decals for it rightnow so i guess thats the next step and then i will start on the interior


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

those caddys look nice, 
nice job to both of you...........


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wow: Holly sweet jeebus batman!!! Don that thing is just crazy!!! 

Regal your's is looking awsome to bro... Both of you guys are just insane!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 11 2008, 03:48 PM~9916983
> *YO THANX FOR ALL THE COMMENTS FROM EVERYONE well homies heres some more of the paint work that needed to be done and got delt with LOL:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you just goin crazy with this build. you got some serious talent bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW HOMIE YOUR KILLIN IT .........


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

SIC PAINTWORK HOMIE. DID YOU USE GELPENS? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

both caddis are comming out sweet


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ronsportin_@Feb 11 2008, 05:08 PM~9918517
> *SIC PAINTWORK HOMIE. DID YOU USE GELPENS? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh yes straight from the master of gel pens himself(MINI) :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 11 2008, 07:08 PM~9919529
> *both caddis are comming out sweet
> *



 yup yup both are clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## felicat (Jun 7, 2007)

sup guys those are some mean ranflas keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## felicat (Jun 7, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking but what gel pens do you use.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felicat_@Feb 11 2008, 09:29 PM~9920690
> *if you dont mind me asking but what gel pens do you use.
> *


Rose Art Gel pens homie!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

man day by day its gettin badder n better !!! 
if you dont win shit all here at world of wheels i will never enter another car in my life


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

> *if you dont win shit all here at world of wheels i will never enter another car in my life*


Werd... Cept I Aint entering..


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 11 2008, 03:30 PM~9917294
> *those caddys look nice,
> nice job to both of you...........
> *


x2  :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low86dime_@Feb 11 2008, 10:58 PM~9921011
> *Werd... Cept I Aint entering..
> *


PUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies.......but yeah i guess we will see what happens at world of wheels , depends on what the judges think any ways :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 11 2008, 01:53 PM~9915934
> *alright here some long awaited progress pics from my caddy called "NOT YET".....
> 
> 
> ...





:0 :0 :0 :0 

homie comein threw with some clean shit here! 

its good to see you back homie :biggrin: j/k.

nice work...... both of you


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 11 2008, 03:48 PM~9916983
> *YO THANX FOR ALL THE COMMENTS FROM EVERYONE well homies heres some more of the paint work that needed to be done and got delt with LOL:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT JUST MAKES A BROTHA SPEECHLESS. THAT IS SIMPLY MARVELOUS!!! :worship:


----------



## felicat (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks for the info on the gel pens carnal and keep up the good work


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well heres my interior homies :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2008, 12:49 AM~9939278
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homies time to get more of it done :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow homie ur a skilled mothafucka.................. much respect on that interior , the steering wheel looks kinda throws it off you should get the cadi photo-etch one and paint it up like the interior or if the real one has the same steering wheel fuck it ..just an idea homie to a sick as build ..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx holmez..... the steering wheel has to stay because the build is based on a real car and thats simular to the one in the real ride, but thanx for the suggestion :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

no prob homie ....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

were not worthy!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 14 2008, 01:40 AM~9939432
> *were not worthy!!!!
> *


 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:ur crazy bro, but thanx


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

damn damn damn !!!!!!!!!!!
gentlemen
excellent work both of you !!!!!!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

[SIZE=7]STRAIGHT SICK


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats crazy bro, looks sik


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

did a little paint work.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 Nice homie :0 :0 :0


----------



## sk8freak123 (Feb 14, 2008)

you guys mind if i jump in on this build mynes already built but i seem to like your guyses caddys and i have a caddy.... i'll post sum pics on monday


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good REGAL do your thang homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 05:26 PM~9942933
> *lookin good REGAL do your thang homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, yours aint lookin half bad either...lol the gray in that pic looks horrible for some reason. 

i got feeling this build off will result in to 2 damn fine lookin rides..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 14 2008, 03:01 PM~9943145
> *thanks man, yours aint lookin half bad either...lol  the gray in that pic looks horrible for some reason.
> 
> i got feeling this build off will result in to 2 damn fine lookin rides..
> *


hellz yeah both are lookin tight bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i got a little more prgress done today homies :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


That grill is fuckin SICKKK


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 04:16 PM~9943645
> *i got a little more prgress done today homies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLY CRAP THATS A DOPE GRILL


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

SHEIT!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx to everyone leavin comments homies, i dont think there is one area of this build that doesnt have a custom touch :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No wonder you haven't had time to pick them lugs up!!! Your to damn busy working on this monster... :roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's fucking crazy man!!! great job.... :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 06:17 PM~9944678
> *No wonder you haven't had time to pick them lugs up!!! Your to damn busy working on this monster...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> That's fucking crazy man!!! great job.... :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


thanx bro ,this build here is alot of late nites bro, ill be grabbin them up for ya bro dont worry :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

me likes...... a lot.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 07:24 PM~9944748
> *thanx bro ,this build here is alot of late nites bro, ill be grabbin them up for ya bro dont worry :biggrin:
> *


I know I know ain't I a pest???? :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:41 PM~9944870
> *I know I know ain't I a pest????  :biggrin:
> *



yup you are :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 14 2008, 07:42 PM~9944878
> *yup you are  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you cling on!!! :angry:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:44 PM~9944901
> *Fuck you cling on!!!  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cling on eh.... maybe we should take a lil road trip to vulcan and i will leave ya behind there with all your trekky hommies !
Now SPOCK OFF lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 14 2008, 07:47 PM~9944941
> *Cling on eh.... maybe we should take a lil road trip to vulcan and i will leave ya behind there with all your trekky hommies !
> *


Is that so??? Maybe I should just roll your fat ass up into a ball and toss ya down a hill!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:49 PM~9944951
> *Is that so??? Maybe I should just roll your fat ass up into a ball and roll ya down a hill!!!  :biggrin:
> *


such a hater eh, someone is just grumpy cuz he hasnt gotten his lasgana


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 14 2008, 07:50 PM~9944958
> *such a hater eh, someone is just grumpy cuz he hasnt gotten his lasgana
> *


 :uh: Is that the best you got??? Shit Ive scraped bigger come backs then that off the back of your ol lady's throat before I send her back home to you!!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K Homie don't get all butt hurt!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:52 PM~9944982
> * :uh: Is that the best you got??? Shit Ive scraped bigger come backs then that off the back of your ol lady's throat before I send her back home to you!!!!    :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> J/K Homie don't get all butt hurt!!!
> *



Sheit man, ya know once she see's that she is goin to kick your freaken ass man... be afraid be verrrrry afraid


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll send her a link along with a pic of my tip!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:55 PM~9945013
> *I'll send her a link along with a pic of my tip!!!
> *


some peoples kids....


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

*Thread Highjacked *


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 14 2008, 07:57 PM~9945029
> *some peoples kids....
> *


I'll chalk that one up as the white towel!!!! :tongue:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2008, 07:58 PM~9945038
> *I'll chalk that one up as the white towel!!!!  :tongue:
> *


The white towel eh, how did this become a topic of were doug makes deposits :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 14 2008, 08:00 PM~9945054
> *The white towel eh, how did this become a topic of were doug makes deposits  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

shakes head.... assholes :twak:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey homies enough wit the drama talk LOL, back to the subject here


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 


Now we need a grill how-to :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 amazing bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY NICE ON T HE ETCHING and that custom grill has alot of detail ! 

Could you share how you did the window etching ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2008, 08:43 AM~9948573
> *VERY  NICE  ON T HE  ETCHING  and  that  custom  grill  has  alot  of  detail !
> 
> Could  you  share  how  you  did  the  window etching  ?
> *


X 2 I have never tried that and always wondered how hard it was 

The caddies are coming out badass homies


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you can tape it off and lightly sand it.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

no taping involved lil homie, ill do a how to once im done this build-off for all the homies to try it :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 15 2008, 11:27 AM~9948856
> *no taping involved lil homie, ill do a how to once im done this build-off for all the homies to try it :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: i wanna see this done


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^me 2


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

UPDATES..... TIME IS RUNNNING OUT....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

KEEP IT UP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah regalistic, your caddy is lookin clean bro, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 19 2008, 07:11 PM~9981700
> *hellz yeah regalistic, your caddy is lookin clean bro, nice work :thumbsup:
> *



Yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 19 2008, 11:04 AM~9978115
> *UPDATES..... TIME IS RUNNNING OUT....
> 
> 
> ...


THATS DOPE REGALISTIC!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 19 2008, 06:13 PM~9982937
> *THATS DOPE REGALISTIC!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X-2*


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hey thanks guys, i should be putting up some better pics later today


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

heres some better pics 
































trunk mock up..


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

much better pics bro, the caddy is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

X2 HOMIE VERY CLEAN


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

nice n clean mang !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 20 2008, 10:33 AM~9987398
> *heres some better pics
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sick homie.... those pumps from the jesse james wagon?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

game overs looking badass homie. 






heres some more etching by Cruzinlow

:cheesy: 

































its fuckin sick!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides r lookin good homies


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

welll i had major issues last night when i went to clear it the paint reacted. so i had to sand a re paint everything. hopefully i will still finish by tommorrow.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Homie What kinda gold flake is that on the sides


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i found it at a r/c hobby shop. not sure what brand it is. i painted the gold and then sprinkleed it on then sand the crap out of it to get smooth.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2008, 10:25 AM~10049874
> *i found it at a r/c hobby shop. not sure what brand it is. i painted the gold and then sprinkleed it on then sand the crap out of it to get smooth.
> *


  Thanks for the info


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

well homies i think i bit off a little more then i can chew but ill try to have the finished product of GAMEOVER by tomorrow ,

sorry to here about the paint REGAL that shit sucks when that happens, hope ur paint comes out better on the second one......good luck bro


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 28 2008, 03:54 PM~10050925
> *well homies i think i bit off a little more then i can chew but ill try to have the finished product of GAMEOVER by tomorrow ,
> 
> sorry to here about the paint REGAL that shit sucks when that happens, hope ur paint comes out better on the second one......good luck bro
> *


sounds like a time extension is in order...lol


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 28 2008, 08:50 AM~10049159
> *welll i had major issues last night when i went to clear it the paint reacted. so i had to sand a re paint everything. hopefully i will still finish by tommorrow.
> *


That sucks, the car was coming along really good,
hey homie is the logo on the truck a decal or hand drawn???


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 28 2008, 05:27 PM~10051594
> *That sucks, the car was coming along really good,
> hey homie is the logo on the truck a decal or hand drawn???
> *


vynal decal...


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

well everyone i looks like cruisinlow and i both need a little more time to finish, so we are going to extend our finish date a little bit. 

i think we would both rather take our time in order build better rides then hurry up and half ass it.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 29 2008, 05:08 PM~10059820
> *well everyone i looks like cruisinlow and i both need a little more time to finish, so we are going to extend our finish date a little bit.
> 
> i think we would both rather take our time in order build better rides then hurry up and half ass it.
> *


for what it's worth my 2 cents
you two have come too far to half ass them now.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 29 2008, 03:08 PM~10059820
> *well everyone i looks like cruisinlow and i both need a little more time to finish, so we are going to extend our finish date a little bit.
> 
> i think we would both rather take our time in order build better rides then hurry up and half ass it.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 29 2008, 03:12 PM~10059847
> *for what it's worth my 2 cents
> you two have come too far to half ass them now.
> *


 
you got that right bro :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Feb 29 2008, 06:12 PM~10059847
> *for what it's worth my 2 cents
> you two have come too far to half ass them now.
> *



x-2

hella nice work from the both of you!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cruzinlow, this pic kinda shows the roof


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats such a weird caddy...


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Mar 5 2008, 03:21 PM~10096558
> *cruzinlow, this pic kinda shows the roof
> 
> 
> ...


 yo thanks homie but i just guessed and it looks pretty damn close to what i got, 

SHES JUST ABOUT DONE HOMIES :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

pics. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 5 2008, 08:33 PM~10099556
> *pics. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ill post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres the pesco set-up :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I need one of those C-Low!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Mar 5 2008, 10:08 PM~10100572
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I need one of those C-Low!!! :biggrin:
> *


 
:biggrin: pm me bro


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 5 2008, 09:46 PM~10100301
> *heres the pesco set-up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice setup....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

nice homie..... you gonna finish by tomorrow?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 6 2008, 10:33 AM~10104042
> *nice homie..... you gonna finish by tomorrow?
> *


thanx bro,....you know diss mayne...LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: 

how did ur paint come out bro, you gonna be done :cheesy:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

everything is done but bare metal foiling and and finial assembly.. i gonnna be working my ass off tonight to get it done... or call in sick to work tomorrow to finish lol


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 6 2008, 10:40 AM~10104090
> *everything is done but bare metal foiling and and finial assembly.. i gonnna be working my ass off tonight to get it done... or call in sick to work tomorrow to finish lol
> *


 
hellz ya bro finish that bad boy, im doing final assembly right now, ill post pics as soon as she is done, last nite i was trying to finish it but once 5 am came i called it a nite :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that setup is sick


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

alright homies GAMEOVER IS NOW DONE :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 

give me a second while i uplaod the pics


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

*GAMEOVER* :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks good homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: CRAZY WORK BRO, LOOK GOOD


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

YO THANKS HOMIES


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GREAT WORK!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats fookin' nice Cruzin'!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that air cleaner is sick!!! is that a resin or did u scratch build it


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie you seriously got down Nice air cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that is sick as hell bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 6 2008, 01:26 PM~10105442
> *that air cleaner is sick!!! is that a resin or did u scratch build it
> *


 thanx bro ,its scratch built, damn thing took me like an hour to perfect it :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo thanx to all the homies for the compliments :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Fuckin Sick C-Low!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAMN NICE JOB !!!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hell yeah man it looks killer. i wil get my finished pics up sometime late tomorrow.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hell yeah man it looks killer. i wil get my finished pics up sometime late tomorrow.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Mar 6 2008, 03:06 PM~10106207
> *hell yeah man it looks killer. i wil get my finished pics up sometime late tomorrow.
> *


thanx bro, cant wait to see how yours turned out bro :cheesy:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

That ride is sick. Great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

THIS IS A BAD ASS BUID UP OF GAME OVER!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Game Over indeed, very nice!!!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

alright sorry for the delay. we got a bunch of snow here in the nati on friday and couldnt get to a computer til now. so here are my final pics.....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

nice job regalistic !!!
car looks great :thumbsup: 

great job both of you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick work guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

great work the both of you guys! both rides look realy good!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 6 2008, 02:39 PM~10105041
> *GAMEOVER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie that turned out fuckin tight.

howd you make the grille?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great work guys!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 9 2008, 09:30 PM~10129811
> *great work guys!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

amazing work guys !!! 
they both look sweet


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya REGAL caddy is clean bro nice build up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 10 2008, 01:08 AM~10130864
> *hellz ya REGAL caddy is clean bro nice build up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man
:biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD REGALISTIC. HOPEFULLY I'LL TRY TO C IT IN PERSON AT THE CINCY CHALLENGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

WHERE IS THAT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 10 2008, 05:25 PM~10135005
> *LOOKIN GOOD REGALISTIC. HOPEFULLY I'LL TRY TO C IT IN PERSON AT THE CINCY CHALLENGE. :thumbsup:
> *


 when and where is this at? the burgh isnt too far from cincy.


----------

